# Simuladores de PIC´s



## aliteroid (Jul 2, 2007)

Saludos a todos, estoy empezando en el mundo de los pics y quisiera poder simular los circuitos antes de montarlos, tengo:
Multisim 10
Proteus 6
SIM2000

Quisiera saber cual de estos programas tiene mejores prestaciones, exactitud en definitiva cual es el mejor simulador de pics

Gracias de antemano


----------



## mabauti (Jul 2, 2007)

el proteus es el que mas se recomienda

saludos.


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 2, 2007)

Si laverdad es que hasta el momento es el que mejor me ha funcionado solo lo he comparado con multisim 10. Probe un mismo circuito en ambos y el multisim no lo simulo bien y ademas este software solo incluye el 16f84 y que opinan del SIM2000??


----------



## MicroExpert (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola.
El mejor es el Proteus. Tiene casi todo para simular. Hacerca del SIM2000, creo que solo funciona para el 16F84 ademas el tamaño es aproximadamente 20 M cuando un dia me baje. Y gran cantidad de tamaño y no hace nada.
Gracias


----------



## Enmanuel (Jul 10, 2007)

El PIC Simulator es definitivamente el mejor simulador de PICs y cuenta con una gran variedad de PICs, ademas de un compilador en Basic y otro en Assembler y varios modulos de trabajo 
Para mayor información:   www.oshonsoft.com


----------



## MicroExpert (Jul 13, 2007)

Hacerca del PIC Simulador el que mencionan arriba, no creo que sea el mejor. por que he probado los 2 simuladores  y el PROTEUS me a permitido simular la mayoria de Micros. 
Con respecto al PIC Simulador, cuando lo revice y queria probar un ejemplo nunca me funcionar, el LCD, los led y nada. El diseño es muy infantil, y creo que esta hecho en Basic por lo que no me convence su funcionamiento.


----------



## Ronal_13 (Jul 31, 2008)

intente simula con proteus una pic conenctado a una memoria mmc


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 2, 2008)

Y cuál sería el mejor para Linux?

Como dato para ustedes: un programa parecido al MPLab en Linux es el Piklab, no me acuerdo si lo encontré en el synaptic o en el agregar y quitar programas.

Saludos!


----------



## davidre88 (Oct 21, 2008)

he escuchado que el proteus

pero en este momento estoy intentando hacer una simulacion con pic usando multisim pero no tiene un crystal de 4mhz... alguien sabe como "hacer" uno?

lo agradeceria mucho...

saludos


----------



## fbesil (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Enmanuel.
El Pic Simulator Ide de oshonsoft es fuera de serie en las simulaciones, y se programa tanto en Basic como en assembler.
Se disfruta programando!


----------



## analfabeta (Nov 2, 2008)

Si estas empezando de cero, el mejor es el pic simulator, la programacion es mas sencilla, y en la misma pagina del programa vienen ejemplos con algunos programas, literalmente en una tarde aprendes a programar pics con la mitad de esfuerzo que exige un ensamblador


----------



## zbuben (Jul 3, 2009)

EL PIC SIMULATOR ES MALISIMO; HAY VARIAS COSAS Q FALLAN; APARTE ES RE LENTOOO:::: AGUANTE EL REAL PIC SIMULATOR


----------



## cevollin (Ago 4, 2009)

zbuben dijo:
			
		

> EL PIC SIMULATOR ES MALISIMO; HAY VARIAS COSAS Q FALLAN; APARTE ES RE LENTOOO:::: AGUANTE EL REAL PIC SIMULATOR




jajaja mi querido zbuben la verdad el pic simulador ide funciona de maravilla contiene sus librerias para el manejo de memorias i2c pantalla lcd de 2x16 visualisacion del micro vista de las variables etc la verdad el pic simulador ide es lo mejor es facil y rapido de programar   no como el  engorroso assambler  

la verdad yo lo he utilizado mucho y siempre que simulo en este sofware me sale bien la simulacion si tu quieres simularlo en la vida real pues monta el hex en proteus y simulalo alli es lo que hago yo


----------



## zbuben (Ago 4, 2009)

cevollin dijo:
			
		

> zbuben dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probaste el REAL PIC SIMULATOR? Entonces SHHH


----------



## cevollin (Ago 5, 2009)

pues la verdad que no he probado el real pic simulator 
pero la verdad el pic simulador ide no le pide nada al real pic simulator  
tiene casi todo lo que tiene el real pic simulator nada mas que el unico problema con el pic simulador ide es que es algo lento ala hora de simularlo como sea habra que probar el real pic simulator a fondo no estaria de mas tener otro simulador bueno


----------



## alk357' (Ago 14, 2009)

el proteus es un buen simulador, sin embargo he detectado algunas fallas
una de las ultimas que he comprobado, es cuando se comanda el bloque pwm que tiene integrado...
el registro CCPRxH no se carga en el instante preciso(el tmr2  termina el conteo del periodo) 
retrasando unos cuantos uS , y es notorio cuando se comienza a decrementar el ancho de pulso


----------



## aggonzal (Ago 30, 2009)

Amigo piensa como los profesionales
 Proteus 7.5
 Mplab para programr asembler
 CCs para lenguaje C


----------



## anderson torres (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola¡¡
Yo queria saber si hay un software mas poderoso que proteus para simular microcontroladores, lo que pasa es que acabo de hacer un programa y cuando lo simulo en mplab el algoritmo del programa funciona perfectamente. Pero al simularlo en PROTEUS se me sale totalmente de control. Aunque mplab es muy bueno para simular pero toca conformarme con unos y ceros . Que puedo hacer para solucionarlo?? Sera que con la simulacion de MPLAB ya es un criterio bastante fuerte para pasarlo al micro???
Gracias por su pronta ayuda¡¡
Salu2¡¡¡¡


----------



## nietzche (Jul 20, 2010)

pues haste de una protoboard, es lo mejor para "simular", si no no se aprende


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Sep 30, 2011)

Yo he trabajado con muchos simuladores y los expongo a continuacion:

PIC simulator IDE: el mejor para programar, simular y depurar los programas, lo pongo como el mejor ya que tiene editor de codigo en basic, herramientas que te permiten ver en que linea de programa sucede determinada accion en la simulacion, esto es para mi la mayor ventaja. Primero debes saber manejarlo, una vez lo conoces veras la diferencia.

Proteus: aunque me permite hacer la simulacion en tiempo real, con mas de 1 micro a la vez (cosa que no trae PIC simulator) no me facilita la depuracion del programa ya que no veo en que parte del programa ocurrio un error durante la simulacion. por eso solo uso proteus cuando ya he depurado mi programa y quiero ver acciones entiempo real.

Proteus no es mejor que pic simulator, al menos no si programas en basic.

obviamente si quieres tener el control total del micro assembler es el todopoderoso por asi decirlo.


----------



## Flunitracepan (Sep 30, 2011)

Al final, prueba varios y seguro encontraras uno a tu gusto. Es muy dificil decir cual es bueno, pues cada quien tiene sus formas de trabajar. Pic Simulator Ide y Proteus son relativamente sencillos (por lo visual de sus resultados) y ambos permiten depurar el codigo; en proteus es posible verificar el programa linea por linea, usando el archivo .cof (no estoy seguro de la extension del archivo) que se crea junto con el archivo .hex en MPlab, ademas permite enlazar con los compiladores de varios lenguajes.


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 2, 2011)

existe el *"real pic simulator"* (ojo no es lo mismo que pic simulator) muy bueno... pero hasta ahora no conozco mejor simulador que proteus


----------



## Mostdistortion (Oct 18, 2011)

Está bueno el post, y tengo una pregunta con esto:
Para simular un pic con OTG hay algún programa? por decir un PIC24FJ32GB002
que no lo trae Proteus, ni encontré librerías para ello, y aún no encontré donde simularlo (salvo mplab) ni Multisim...


----------



## zealot2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bueno, bueno familia, que miren que hay algo que me preocupa, to tengo los siguientes:
- Orcad 9
- Proteus 7
- Multisim Work Bench 10
- Altium Designer 10
El problema es que como estaba haciendo un proyecto (Metro LC) este nunca llega a funcionar en proteus, supongo que porque el multimetro hace un calibrado y tiene que guardar en la EEPROM, entonces como decía hecha a andar y valida en el LCD, pero no termina nunca de hacer las cosas, logicamente, hay algo que no está haciendo el proteus. Por tanto me puse a buscar el Altium, y el Orcad, ambos con tremendicima fama en internet y buenas opiniones.
 Cuando puse el Altium, me decepcionó radicalmente, pues las simulaciones las muestra en un gráfico con las tazas numéricas y esas cosas, no como proteus o multisim que enciende y apaga leds, abre y cierra relays, osea me decepcionó. Pregunto si tambien el Altium trabaja de esa manera ( como el proteus) y yo no lo supe hacer o es así, bueno de hecho dicen que en lo que es un salvaje es haciendo los PCB no simulando. 
 Por otro lado el Orcad, me parece muy, muy, muy professional, de hecho mas que el proteus, por todas las especificaciones que se le pueden poner sin embargo a pesar que he leido 3 manuales, no logro salir de un error que dice "No hay plantillas de Spice para el componente tal...", pongale el componente que le ponga, no hace nada, sigue el error, aunque le ponga contruir plantilla empieza hacerlo y dice "Error no se pudo levantar Spice UI", sin embargo ejecuto ese módulo y abre bien. Bueno, este Orcad no he podido ver si da la salida como el Altium o como el Proteus, o mixto, dios quiera , y no es que desprecie los datos, pero todos sabemos que es importante observarlo visualmente o no?
 Bueno, por favor que creer, de estos, cual es mejor
 Altium, Orcad, Multisim, o Proteus. ?????


----------

